# mineral/protein blocks



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

Since I've had my goats I have always kept out baking soda and loose minerals(sweetlix) for them. A couple of months ago someone told me I should put a protein block out. I bought a 50lb tub at the end of July (by the same company as sweetlix). It was a protein/mineral block. At first they never touched it, then all of a sudden the other day I noticed it was completely empty. I only have 6 goats in the field with it. Is this normal? Have my goats been that deficient? Are they going to get sick? I was wondering if I should by another. It cost 25.99. They still eat the loose mineral too. They have free range on about 1 acre and I rotate as needed, and I feed purina grain. Any thoughts on this? I heard that protein blocks are good for muscling is that true, any other purposes?


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi, when I went to pick up my 5 registered boers from the breeder, I noticed that all of her goats looked AWESOME. Now I know good genetics play a big role, but I noticed several yellow tubs around and I asked her about them. She told me they are called "meat tub", because it provides everything to build good muscles. Other than that, she was feeding them about the same as I do. My DH and I discussed how great the goats looked and decided to purchase some tubs for our herd and see if they started looking better. Well, in my area they were hard to find and they weigh 50lbs so shipping would be crazy if I got them online so I asked my regular feed store to order them for me. I put one in each pen and we could definitely tell a difference within a few weeks. Not only do the become more "meaty" looking, their coat is so soft and shiny compared to without it. Also suppose to keep them so healthy by boosting their immune system so that they are better able to withstand parasites. It is a protein/mineral tub and I swear by them now!!


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

That sounds great to me. How fast do yours go thru a tub?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, i could use that for my goats, what brand did you buy?


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't used the tubbed ones. I use the protein blocks. They are nothing like the regular mineral blocks where the animals cant get a good amount off because they are so hard. The protein blocks I buy are soft. You can just rub the thing apart. When you carry one unwrapped, you get it all over yourself. LOL

I wont go without them. They make a big difference in that muscle. 
Its like it adds a nice firmness.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

This is what I use.

Sweetlix Meat Maker® Roughage Balancer Tub - 983 

I have 22 goats split into 2 at times 3 groups and I have a tub in each one. They are lasting me about 3-4 months. Most beneficial for goats on browse for most of their nutrients. 
The 50lb tubs are can be used for SO much when empty.

Denise


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

price? i suppose it would cost me more (ak :roll: ) but what do you pay for them?


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

My protein blocks are 8 bucks for a 40 pound block. They last 3-4 months with 6 goats to one.
I get ours at our local farm and fleet.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

The meat maker tubs are 26.99 in my area but I had to get my feedstore to order it for me.


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah the one I bought was from meat maker. It was 24.99 for 50lb from Southern Agriculture. Is it bad though that my 6 goats went thru one in 1 month? Any thoughts... being too much or are they lacking something that I am not feeding them? Too me I think my goats look healthy. I had heard tractor supply sells one for about 13.99, but every time I'm in there they are sold out of it. I like hearing what you have to say...thanks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what is the percent of protein in your grain? if you have anything lower then 16% that could be your "problem."


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't think there is anything to worry about if they are eating it fast. 

My goats are blessed with abundant forage for many months of the year and I don't feed any grain at these times because they get fat on just the forage. However, not knowing how much protein they are getting from the forage I provide the tubs so they can self regulate and keep healthy. I think the tubs are great and well worth the expense.

Denise


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have used the protein block before and my goats loved them!!!! I need to get more since everyone seems to be having good results with them!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Alyssa,
Where do you get your protein blocks. I could pick one or 2 up next time I go to J'Boro.
Andi


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I get mine at our local feed store, Caldwell.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you. I will pick up a few blocks this weekend.
Andi


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

what state are you located in?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I am in Arkansas, just a few miles north of you.
Andi


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought so! I am so stupid...sorry :roll: We might have to meet up some time


----------

